# In Heaven on the Trails in The Indian Heaven Wilderness



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Falls Creek Horse Camp in the Gifford Pinchot National Forest offers wonderful access to the Indian Heaven Wilderness in the Gifford Pinchot National Forest near the town of Carson and of course only about 40 miles from Mount Adams which is in view on almost all of the trails here. 










The campground itself was on the smallish side – I wouldn’t consider taking any type of LQ rig here as the camp ground is pretty tight. 
The trails and the sights here are simply amazing from the incredible views atop Red Mountain, where you can easily see five of the PNW’s major peaks, to the shimmering blue waters of the aptly named Blue Lake nestled under Gifford Peak.









As always for more information on this area, free detailed print map, trailhead driving directions, trail video and more click HERE


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I work for state Fish and Wildlife and we stock fish up in that area. Very beautiful.


----------

